# What the loudest Dart?



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I have Tincs and Vents breeding and I only hear my Vents every now and then. I have seen my tincs call but I can never hear them. I want to know which dart has the loudest call.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

probably trivitatus, leucomelas and tricolor as far as I know


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

trivs rea pretty loud, by far the loudest i have kept in my collection


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I only have H. Azuriventris calling so far, but they are very loud. I heard him over our Lost DVD we were watching in another room. I thought he was a part of the video.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have had or have many Darts and in my experience when I had Silverstonei they were very loud . My current loud ones are Terribilis and Leaucs.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Silverstomei and Bassleri both are the loudest i have ever heard, my Bassleri was annoying as hell, I used to go to it's tank and scare it so it would stop calling to make a phone call.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Search feature....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/31020-who-loudest.html


there may even be 2 other threads on loudest call.....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My imitators are incredibly loud, surprising for how small a frog they are. My pumilio are up there too. Leucs are probably the loudest I have calling, but that's 'cause my bassleri haven't started calling yet. I hear bassleri are beasts.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Pound for pound, Cayo's would be the loudest.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

From my collection I would say Pumilio, Femoralis, Santa Isabels, Azurieventris,Leucs, Vittatus, anything else is audible but not too loud


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a group of 6 calling male leucomelas. Their calling one on top of each other had an additive affect that was really aweful (especially at 5:00AM!!) One or two at a time is pleasant, pretty even, though.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I would say its a toss up between my leucomelas and the Immis.. just pick one.. I would say the Leucs..
Dan


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have leucs calling now and my pums are louder and more constant. I would vote the Pums are the loudest in my collection.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

My lamasi are pretty loud. Sounds like a cricket chirping.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

1st = Allobates talamancae! 
2nd = Allobates femoralis I think.

Especially the talamancae are nothing compared to trivi, bassleri, silverstonei, and many other loud species...


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

My sylvaticus lita is the loudest I have right now but am curious to see if one of my banded leuc juvies turns out to be a male to see which is louder.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> My sylvaticus lita is the loudest I have right now


Mine is pretty loud too but strangely my male Uyama pumilio can match him


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL forget the lamasi, my azureiventris I just got are unbelievably loud. They've woken me from a dead sleep and I even heard them over the Dark Knight (anyone who's seen the movie knows how loud it gets). I'm seriously considering moving them to another part of the house.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

My Luec's are the loadest but my Aurotaenia's are a close 2nd.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

My terribilis sounds like a monkey.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Allobates zaparo, and Bassleri, will wake the dead.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My Leucs.....6am......every morning.

John


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

The Coqui is the loudest frog by far!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

My Coqui is definitely the loudest in my house!
I can hear him all the way upstairs!
Andy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that might be the case, but they are not darts.


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

Julio said:


> that might be the case, but they are not darts.


Your right about that, Coqui reproduction its what makes this frog so unique. Coqui's are more like the tree frogs. Only 17 species of Coqui recognized so far, but their more species of them. Some of them are thumbnail size. On the other hand they do have some kind of substance on their skin so predators won't eat them similar to dart frogs. I have test this with Oscar and Arawana fish I had in the past. Both fish swallowed the Coqui treat and rejected about 2 seconds later, both Coqui unharmed, both fish recognized Coqui and never attempted to taste a Coqui again.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ameerega altamazonica....beats the femoralis, zaps, bassleri, pepperi, terribilis, etc. Unbelievably loud!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Stem- Who else is calling in the background? I recognize the call but cant for the life of me think of who it is.

The only thing I have calling yet is an azureiventris, which just started a week ago. I have 2 which came OOW in October, and one in August, and I noticed this morning it isnt the August one calling, so maybe the biggest one is a female( Let's hope it is, Kat has great frogs though). I couldn't isolate the male this morning though. Could hear him, just couldn't spot him. So that means around 4 month calling. It's kinda weak, and he usually calls at lights on, and right after lights out.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

My Leuc's, Vittatus, and Imitator's are pretty loud, but hands down the winners around here are my SI Anthonyi. I can hear them across the house in a room with the door closed and a fan running.... At least they've stopped calling at 4 in the morning....


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I used to think my leucs were loud, but now I can't hear them over my SI Anthonyi.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool thread to bad there are not more videos of calling.....I will have to get one of my R.veraderos....This male I have is desperate for some attention, I can here him up the stairs laying in bed on the second floor. The viv has a 6"x1" vent so not that big and he calls all day. I can hear him over a 3 and 4 years old fighting and that gets loud. 

I have some R. variabilis coming will be interesting to see a comparison.....

But when it comes to loud although not a dart my Gray Tree Frogs take the cake.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

kyle1745 said:


> Allobates zaparo, and Bassleri, will wake the dead.


I used to breed Allobates Zaparo. Back then it was Epipidobates Zaparo. The frog room was downstairs, behind a closed door. The Viv had no vents at all. We could hear them quite plainly over the TV set! Sounded like rusty bedsprings. I had 3 males fighting for the attention on one female. Definitely the loudest dart I've ever heard!
Doug


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I keep both Zaparo and Femoralis, all species of Phyllobates, and a number of ameerega (bassleri, pepperi) and still nothing comes close to A. altamazonica.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Sometimes even if a frog isn't so loud but persistant it can make them seem loud er


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

pitch is also important, the altas have a very high call


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Mr. Bronze said:


> On the other hand they do have some kind of substance on their skin so predators won't eat them similar to dart frogs. I have test this with Oscar and Arawana fish I had in the past. Both fish swallowed the Coqui treat and rejected about 2 seconds later, both Coqui unharmed, both fish recognized Coqui and never attempted to taste a Coqui again.


You purposely attempted to feed your live frogs to your fish? 

Sometimes when I am out in the frog room feeding, my mint & orange terribs and my bicolors all get going at the same time. They are on three different racks around the room and it sounds like an old "battle of the bands".

The good news, I usually have a clutch from each the next day! 

Deb


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

trivs and tri colors by far have been the loudest i have kept. both have woken me up and their kept in a completely different room and when they call it sounds like their right next to me. they trump my leuc, and solarte hands down.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Did someone hear something? I could've sworn someone posted - but I cannot hear them.

s


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have A. Pepperi "Abiseo" and i say that they are on par with bassleri
-scotty


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

IMO my variabilis calling is the quietest frog i have its barely audible and atm i dont have any tincs so its gotta be my quietest frog and my pepperi are my loudest
-scotty


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

scottydo said:


> IMO my variabilis calling is the quietest frog i have its barely audible and atm i dont have any tincs so its gotta be my quietest frog and my pepperi are my loudest
> -scotty



I agree on the variabilis. I just got calling out of my trio in the past few days( just picked them up on Saturday) and I can barely hear him call from a few feet away. I do have most of the front vents covered on the zoomed to prevent FFs excaping so much, and to cut down on loss of humidity though.

Zac


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I heard something this morning and it happened to be my variabilis. Could barely tell standing right by them, my leuc can be obnoxiously loud when he knows I'm sleeping


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

After I got pepperi my dad thought I got birds...


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

I've read vanzos have a loud call but I never hear my male call so how loud is it really?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I can hear my imitators (which are upstairs) from our living room which is down one floor and all the way across the house. My male has some vocal cords on him. I can't compare to much else but they're pretty damn loud.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

My Solarte male is loudest than other pumilio that I have (and loudest than my epips Highland). Almirante sing longer (up to a minute and a half): let's say it is a baritone. Popa have the most beautiful call, IMO.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

Ive been waiting to hear my leucs when theyre old enough but so far NOTHING gives santa isabela tricolors a run for their money, i can hear them from my basement and they are 2 floors above. I hear them from outside my house before i even open the door haha terribilis can be pretty loud as well


----------

